# What type of Siren Do You Use?



## Cory (Jul 29, 2009)

This might have been done before, but I searched and couldn't find anything.

What type of siren does your rig have? I think PA300 is quite common in EMS vehicles.

Anyway, my other question is, which tone do you think clears traffic best?


----------



## NJN (Jul 29, 2009)

Q siren.

That or a euro style Hi low with phazer mixed in.

I want a dutch style siren to try over here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IR6n7b9lM3A


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 29, 2009)

A loud one


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 29, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> A loud one



Haha.  Very funny


----------



## marineman (Jul 29, 2009)

Maybe I'm just that anti whacker but I honestly have no idea, never really gave it any thought to look. Don't want to brag but I could tell you every piece of medical equipment in the back of my rig but have no idea what model lightbar or siren we use.


----------



## Cory (Jul 29, 2009)

marineman said:


> Maybe I'm just that anti whacker but I honestly have no idea, never really gave it any thought to look. Don't want to brag but I could tell you every piece of medical equipment in the back of my rig but have no idea what model lightbar or siren we use.



Haha, fair enough. I will admit it is a very minor deatil.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 29, 2009)

Okay this thread is reopened now that I have removed 20 off topic posts.  This is the only warning you're going to get...if I see ANY and I mean ANY more posts like the ones that I removed from this thread, the offending people will get a 30 day vacation from the forum.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jul 30, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> Okay this thread is reopened now that I have removed 20 off topic posts.  This is the only warning you're going to get...if I see ANY and I mean ANY more posts like the ones that I removed from this thread, the offending people will get a 30 day vacation from the forum.



Thank you FFEMT... those 20 posts were unbearable.

Never gave a thought to the style/brand of siren used...  I am always more concerened with the driving style when the siren is in use and what emergency we are dealing with that warrented the siren.

But, as Rid said...  A LOUD ONE, please...


----------



## Dominion (Jul 30, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> Okay this thread is reopened now that I have removed 20 off topic posts.  This is the only warning you're going to get...if I see ANY and I mean ANY more posts like the ones that I removed from this thread, the offending people will get a 30 day vacation from the forum.



Crap I don't know what those posts looked like!  

Every place I've worked we used the siren that made loud noises.  Myself and a few of the partners I've had never bothered to check.  If it makes any difference the control panel says Whelen on it lol.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 30, 2009)

One that works. On that note, I do like the silent test function of Whelen sirens. On that note, as with many other issues, it doesn't really matter since very few of us are going to decide company based on ambulance/siren/lights or have the ability to change it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 30, 2009)

We just got a new Crestline and I have no idea what kind of siren is in the truck. However, it does sound kind of weird compared to the siren in the old truck (which was a Whelen, I think.)

But... It's loud, it works when I turn it on and sometimes people actually get out of the way by pulling to the right when they hear it.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jul 30, 2009)

n7lxi said:


> It's loud, it works when I turn it on and sometimes people actually get out of the way by pulling to the right when they hear it.



OMG, no way... that would make that the first siren on an ambo in history to actually do it's job correctly... even if it is just occasionally...^_^


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 30, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> OMG, no way... that would make that the first siren on an ambo in history to actually do it's job correctly... even if it is just occasionally...^_^




Crazy, isn't it?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 31, 2009)

n7lxi said:


> We just got a new Crestline and I have no idea what kind of siren is in the truck. However, it does sound kind of weird compared to the siren in the old truck (which was a Whelen, I think.)
> 
> But... It's loud, it works when I turn it on and sometimes people actually get out of the way by pulling to the right when they hear it.



I looked at it when I got in the truck this morning, specifically to answer this thread.  

It's a Carson. THIS one.

Enjoy.


----------



## Cory (Jul 31, 2009)

n7lxi said:


> I looked at it when I got in the truck this morning, specifically to answer this thread.
> 
> It's a Carson. THIS one.
> 
> Enjoy.



It's a good siren. The mechanical feature on this siren is a good alternative to a real q-siren. Looks pretty easy to use too.


----------



## MrRevesz (Jul 31, 2009)

Cory said:


> It's a good siren. The mechanical feature on this siren is a good alternative to a real q-siren. Looks pretty easy to use too.



At least it sounds a little more realistic then what Whelen claims to be "mechanical"


----------



## dmc2007 (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm pretty sure we use Whelen.  Whatever it is, it is loud and seems to work.


----------



## Cory (Aug 1, 2009)

oh hahaha okay, can we please stop with the "it's loud, and it works" thing? It was funny the first time, after that not so much. I don't mean to sound like an a$$, but all I am asking is what type. I know yo are just trying to be funny, and I appreiate that, but let it die already, please.

-Cory-


----------



## Cory (Aug 1, 2009)

Sorry if that sounded rude, it was not meant to be.


----------



## fortsmithman (Aug 1, 2009)

Ours services ambulance is a Crestline.  As to what siren we use I have no idea all I know that it works when it's supposed to.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 1, 2009)

Cory... if you look at the posts, you'll notice most of us aren't being rude... we just don't know what kind of siren we have and really don't care. It's along the line of someone asking, "What kind of air filter do you use in your car? I hear Fram is the most common."

Nobody knows. We all treat the siren as just another part of the truck, like head lights or windshield wipers. It's just not that big of a deal to most of us. Unless it stops working. THEN it's a big deal.


----------



## daedalus (Aug 1, 2009)

A good EMT or paramedic should know a decent amount about the truck s/he drives. We have Ford/Leader Ambulances with a whelen siren. As far as the lightbars, most are strobes, some of our new units have LEDs.


----------



## reaper (Aug 1, 2009)

A good EMT or Medic does not care what siren or light bar they have! As long as they work when needed!


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 1, 2009)

It's loud and it goes "WOO WOO WOO WOO".


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Aug 1, 2009)

I've used whelens and code3.  The integrated lights and siren for the code3s were nice.  Going into hyper and watching all my lights go hyper as well at the intersection


----------



## marineman (Aug 1, 2009)

daedalus said:


> A good EMT or paramedic should know a decent amount about the truck s/he drives. We have Ford/Leader Ambulances with a whelen siren. As far as the lightbars, most are strobes, some of our new units have LEDs.



I just went out and looked, mine is a Whelen and I think my patient care has already improved since I learned that.


----------



## Cory (Aug 1, 2009)

contrary to your opinions, it is a more common topic than you seem to believe. And if you don't know, or don't care, than I don't get why you would be compelled to post in this thread. If it seems trivial, then PM me instead of putting it here.

Thank you to those of you who did say what kind.


----------



## Cory (Aug 1, 2009)

And trust me, I am not judging you for not knowing, I do acknowledge that it is a detail a lot of people might not know. But, as has already been shown, some do, and some are just finding out. It definitely can't hurt to know what type of siren you have. And judging by most of these responses, it is probably a whelen. Surprised me, I always thought most companies use Federal Signal.


----------



## exodus (Aug 1, 2009)

Unitrol 480k Dual Tone with Wail and yelp. Hi-Lo Disabled. Integrated lighting control  I love the sound of it


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 2, 2009)

reaper said:


> A good EMT or Medic does not care what siren or light bar they have! As long as they work when needed!



Amen. (10 char.)


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Aug 2, 2009)

Cory said:


> contrary to your opinions, it is a more common topic than you seem to believe.



2 points:

Common topic according to who?  You can perhaps thousands of years of experience working on code capable vehicles and the fact that no one knows/cares means what to you?

Whose opinions?  Those people with all the years of experience that far surpases your extensive high school lifeguard career?  If you didn't want the opinion from all the experts, why did you ask?

NOTE:  I am not being rude, but as I talked to you earlier, I think it is important at the age of 15 to come into EMS realizing that you know NOTHING.  If you want to learn, fine, ask away... but be prepared for whatever answer comes and be 100% accepting of the response.  If people say that they don't know and don't care on a public forum, take it to mean that it ain't all that important to real world EMSers and ask yourself why it is important to you and if it should be.  Just a suggestion.  -_-


----------



## Cory (Aug 2, 2009)

No, if they don't care, then they have no buisness posting here. And age does not matter, that is simple forum etiquette. You don't just post in a thread to say the topic is stupid. DO NOT turn this into another argument, I have already had one in this thread on the same topic.

Search siren on YouTube and see how many videos come up. I am not saying that I watch them all, I just posted this thread because I thought some of you might actually give a d$%^ about what siren you use. I stand corrected. 

If this question is soooo stupid and bothersome to you that you all feel compelled to let me know it is stupid, then why don't you just tell the admins to close it.

Admins, lock or something, seeing as it is so d#$% stupid.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Aug 2, 2009)

Cory said:


> No, if they don't care, then they have no buisness posting here. And age does not matter, that is simple forum etiquette. You don't just post in a thread to say the topic is stupid. DO NOT turn this into another argument, I have already had one in this thread on the same topic.
> 
> Search siren on YouTube and see how many videos come up. I am not saying that I watch them all, I just posted this thread because I thought some of you might actually give a d$%^ about what siren you use. I stand corrected.
> 
> ...



Just as you have the right to ask, everyone here has the right to say, "Don't know... because it doesn;t matter to me."  They are not being mean (as was the case previously), they are simply stating a fact, a fact that should be considered as "Wow, if it ain't important to them, why is it to me?"  And I would actually want to know that myself.  Why is it of interest to you to know about the various sirens out there?  Why do you think it should be something we are all interested in?  Do you feel that we are stupid for not knowing or caring?  Why do you think most don't know or care?

Contrary to your confrontational tone, I am being honest and sincere with you.  Please answer those questions, if not to me, than to yourself.

Oh, and remember that this is a public forum.  Just as you have the right to ask the question, everyone here has the right to post in reply as long as they follow the forum rules.  They are not saying that the thread is stupid, just that for people in EMS the question is not something that is very important.  Don't take it personally, learn from it.  It is assumed that you joined the forums to learn... so learn from the responses.


----------



## Cory (Aug 2, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Just as you have the right to ask, everyone here has the right to say, "Don't know... because it doesn;t matter to me."  They are not being mean (as was the case previously), they are simply stating a fact, a fact that should be considered as "Wow, if it ain't important to them, why is it to me?"  And I would actually want to know that myself.  Why is it of interest to you to know about the various sirens out there?  Why do you think it should be something we are all interested in?  Do you feel that we are stupid for not knowing or caring?  Why do you think most don't know or care?
> 
> Contrary to your confrontational tone, I am being honest and sincere with you.  Please answer those questions, if not to me, than to yourself.
> 
> Oh, and remember that this is a public forum.  Just as you have the right to ask the question, everyone here has the right to post in reply as long as they follow the forum rules.  They are not saying that the thread is stupid, just that for people in EMS the question is not something that is very important.  Don't take it personally, learn from it.  It is assumed that you joined the forums to learn... so learn from the responses.



 not that I feel I have to justify myself.

 But for years I have been a light and sound technician for a local non-profit theatre. And then I moved onto my high school's theatre, which has a very nice setup and equiptment. I learned a lot about electric and wiring,  and just a little interesting thing I do for about 5 months every year. It is a hobby, and electrical engineering in all forms is one of many interests of mine.

Anyway, as was suggested by some people I know working in EMS I did a little research on the job. Very helpful idea. Learned a lot, still learning a lot. Well, on YouTube as I was watching videos from the Red Cross about supplying ambos to other countries in relief efforts. From there a video suggestion came up about some Federal Signal ambulance siren. Out if pure curiosity I watched it. The guy took apart the siren and showed the inner workings. I thought it was neat, happened to watch a few more videos. Then I posted this.

There, I am not obsessed with sirens. Nor do I hardly find them interesting more than a little bit. And I hope you didn't fall asleep listening to my story about a 25 minute video watching session. And just so you know, I don't sit around and think about sirens, I have a life.

Now get off my back about it. And stop posting if you have no reason to post.


-Cory-


----------



## Sasha (Aug 2, 2009)

No idea. It goes woowoo and sometimes makes people move. Don't care as long as it works.


----------



## kecpercussion (Aug 3, 2009)

Mine actually goes weewooweewoo...where can i get the woowoo kind?


----------



## Sasha (Aug 3, 2009)

kecpercussion said:


> Mine actually goes weewooweewoo...where can i get the woowoo kind?



I don't know, don't ask me. I am not a good EMT because I don't know anything about the siren beyond the fact it works.


----------



## kecpercussion (Aug 3, 2009)

Well you're no help haha jk... we had a whole chapter on different siren types


----------



## medichopeful (Aug 3, 2009)

Cory said:


> Now get off my back about it. And stop posting if you have no reason to post.
> 
> -Cory-



You asked a question.  They answered it.  Some said they don't care.  That was their answer.  Others knew what type they used.  That was theirs.  If you didn't want to hear the answers, you shouldn't have asked the question.

By the way, you might want to be careful of your attitude on here.  You (like myself) have little to no experience in the field of EMS.  Be careful how you come across.  You seem (just my take on it) to have a "know it all" attitude.  Remember, we don't have any experience, on the grand scale of things.  You have a little more experience than me, but not much compared to most of the people on here.

I had the "know it all" attitude when I first arrived here, but I learned to listen more than I speak (at least, I think I did.  Correct me if I am wrong :unsure:).  Hopefully, you will learn the same thing.  God gave us 2 ears and 1 mouth for a reason.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Aug 3, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> You asked a question.  They answered it.  Some said they don't care.  That was their answer.  Others knew what type they used.  That was theirs.  If you didn't want to hear the answers, you shouldn't have asked the question.
> 
> By the way, you might want to be careful of your attitude on here.  You (like myself) have little to no experience in the field of EMS.  Be careful how you come across.  You seem (just my take on it) to have a "know it all" attitude.  Remember, we don't have any experience, on the grand scale of things.  You have a little more experience than me, but not much compared to most of the people on here.
> 
> I had the "know it all" attitude when I first arrived here, but I learned to listen more than I speak (at least, I think I did.  Correct me if I am wrong :unsure:).  Hopefully, you will learn the same thing.  God gave us 2 ears and 1 mouth for a reason.



Good Post, Chief...  Anyone can have an opinion, but on an EMS Forum, everyone is gonna ignore opinions with no (or little) knowledge and experience to back it up.  And to believe that you opinion is better than the opinionsof people who know more than what they read in a book, saw online, or experienced on a ride along is arrogance and proves that you are unwilling to learn, but already believe yourself to be a pre-paragod... you will be ignores, not respected, and brushed off as someone that real EMSers don;t want in the field... if that is the impression that is wanted... whatever... you reap what you sow!!!


----------



## Cory (Aug 3, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Good Post, Chief...  Anyone can have an opinion, but on an EMS Forum, everyone is gonna ignore opinions with no (or little) knowledge and experience to back it up.  And to believe that you opinion is better than the opinionsof people who know more than what they read in a book, saw online, or experienced on a ride along is arrogance and proves that you are unwilling to learn, but already believe yourself to be a pre-paragod... you will be ignores, not respected, and brushed off as someone that real EMSers don;t want in the field... if that is the impression that is wanted... whatever... you reap what you sow!!!



Wow, I am just asking the type of siren. Get off it man, and stop trying to say the same things a million times. This thread has just been a total repeat of itself day after day.

If you want to tell me what you think of me, it would be much appreciated if you did so in PM. And maybe then I will give you an honest answer to your opinion, but that is not going to happen here.

I can't change the fact that I am not in EMS, but I certainly am not going to feel like I have no place to post. Disregard my posts if you want, see if I honestly care.

But you spouting all this stuff out here is ridiculous.



-Cory-


----------



## Rob123 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Back on topic*

Manual switch activated... but there's also a foot pedal to keep both hands on the wheel.


----------



## Cory (Aug 3, 2009)

Rob123 said:


> Manual switch activated... but there's also a foot pedal to keep both hands on the wheel.



Does the foot pedal run a q-siren(mechanical sound)?


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Aug 3, 2009)

we have the type of sirens that seem to make some people slow down and lots of other stuff that makes no sense


----------



## Rob123 (Aug 4, 2009)

Cory said:


> Does the foot pedal run a q-siren(mechanical sound)?



On our trucks the foot pedal does exactly what the manual switch does. There's a separate dial that let's you change the tones (like yelp, wail, etc.)


----------

